# Steam Summer Sale 2016



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2016)

Thursday 6pm folks.

Hoping for:
GTA V going below £20
Infinifactory
Lethis - Path of Progress
Offworld Trading Company
Stonehearth
Factorio


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2016)

I haven't heard of any of those (apart from GTA, obvs). Think I'm over Steam now, unless Rocket League comes out for the Mac.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2016)

...And right on cue they are OFFLINE


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2016)

GTA V is 24 quid, Fallout 4 half-price, Witcher 3 in the sale too. Some of the more recent Assassins Creed games are pretty cheap.

Gone Home is only 3 quid, I might get that I suppose...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 23, 2016)

Bought This War Of Mine for £3.74, but there's nothing else really.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 23, 2016)

Got Akiba's Trip which has been on my wish list for a while.

Got a few things on my list  i need to grab.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 23, 2016)

Buddy Bradley said:


> GTA V is 24 quid, Fallout 4 half-price, Witcher 3 in the sale too. Some of the more recent Assassins Creed games are pretty cheap.
> 
> Gone Home is only 3 quid, I might get that I suppose...



Gone Home is well worth the three quid - it's only short so I wouldn't pay too much for it but it's beautifully done. 

Witcher 3 is great too but the recent Assassins Creed games are pretty poor IMO.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2016)

Witcher stuff is also regularly on sale on GOG   as it's the same publisher.


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 24, 2016)

I just got this for £3.49, and its awesome


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2016)

OK, pretty much none of the stuff I was hoping for is discounted or to a significant degree. Might do a 'Steam Sale Recommended Buys' list/review if I'm hungover and bored tmoz


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 27, 2016)

I got Total War: Attilla. Because I was probably going to, at some point, even though I have yet to finish a play through of Shogun 2, or even start up Rome 2 

Also got Doorkickers, because it was sth like £1.50 and I've always enjoyed it on t'ipad.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 27, 2016)

Wake me up when Kerbal Space Program is on sale.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 30, 2016)

Witcher 1 & 2
Mass Effect 1 & 2
Gone Home
Life is Strange
Bioshock
XCOM
The Stanley Parable

All that cost me about £24 quid and should keep me going for a while after baby is here.  Might pop back and pick up a few more at some point.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 1, 2016)

Its a bit shit tbh, no flash deals. They also want me to give them my phone number to authenticate trades so I can't even make a fucking profit off the cards.


Fuck em.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2016)

The Boy said:


> Life is Strange


This is really good I thought - hope you enjoy it.


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2016)

Just bought Mordheim.


----------



## treelover (Jul 4, 2016)

Not a very good sale really.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 4, 2016)

Yep, the refunds system has deffo killed off the excitment and the really good offers, Most of the 75% off games are the ones we get every time.

Did get a couple of things on my list: -

Infinifactory
Lethis - Path of Progress

Got WWE 2K16 for a tenner. No interest in actually playing a wrestling game, but will have hours of fun creating the worst wrestling gimmicks of all time. Stay tuned for wrestling snooker players and meteorologists 

Also got the Binding of Isaac as I own most of the top 20 rated games on Steam, but not that...


----------



## souljacker (Sep 9, 2016)

Tropico 4 free as a bird right now.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 25, 2017)

OK - SoM is a very, very impressive game


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 26, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> OK - SoM is a very, very impressive game


So good you posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 26, 2017)

Buddy Bradley said:


> So good you posted in the wrong thread.


Erm. 

Erm?

Hmm.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 26, 2017)

Might get Borderlands which is a tenner with all the expansions. Even that seems a bit pricey though for an eight year old game.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 4, 2018)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Stonehearth
> Factorio


That ^^^ appears to be very, very good indeed.


----------

